# Kerosene drum for a smoker



## cjones636 (Jan 9, 2012)

I Have a few of these 55 gallon drums laying around that have been setting behind the barn for years (over 10) i picked out one that had a hole in the area where a stove pipe would go.  I poured water and soap in it and slush it around. I Was so nervous cutting this thing but got it done with all my body parts still attached. I Got to thinking though after i got it cut, can i even use a kerosene drum for a meat smoker? even if i burn a fire in it for 8 hours or longer? Did i just do this for no reason? these are the only drums i got and i can't just go down and buy these and ordering them online is like $74 + $74 s/h

Would it be okay to continue this before i get to far ahead? would it be safe to eat meats that come out of it after i season the drum?


----------



## clyde79 (Jan 10, 2012)

you'll be fine just burn a good fire in it


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 10, 2012)

The good thing about kerosene is it is pretty low on the volatility list (think diesel).  Doesn't flash or ignite or plume like gasoline, etc. -- so sparks are not generally an issue.  If you're sure it was only kerosene -- AND it does not have a liner/coating inside, I would do a long, hot burn before smoking any food in it.  Here's another SMF thread on the subject:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114814/my-uds-build

Let us know what you do, how you do it, and don't forget the pix!


----------



## cjones636 (Jan 10, 2012)

adiochiro3 said:


> The good thing about kerosene is it is pretty low on the volatility list (think diesel).  Doesn't flash or ignite or plume like gasoline, etc. -- so sparks are not generally an issue.  If you're sure it was only kerosene -- AND it does not have a liner/coating inside, I would do a long, hot burn before smoking any food in it.  Here's another SMF thread on the subject:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114814/my-uds-build
> 
> Let us know what you do, how you do it, and don't forget the pix!




i will take some pictures as i continue the build, but it's raining today and i can't get out there to do anything today :(


----------

